# Smoker recommendations



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an old Smokey Mt, upright charcoal smoker I converted to electric. I insulated and covered the outside with aluminum. I used an electric smoker element and a regular household oven control to make mine. It works great. Here is a photo of the heating element and my smoker.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

And you have the darned thing inside for all seasons and weather! Smart play.


----------

